# calling ducks



## NoWhereMan (Jan 28, 2006)

I just started hunting ducks last season and love it. I am wanitng to learn to blow a duck call. Can anyone recomend some good instuctional CD's and video's that i could buy?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Look in the online store on this site....I bought the calling Ducks 2.0....at it is a good DVD.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

the best way to learn...i think...is just goin out in the off season or anytime for that matter and listen to how different ducks make different sounds then just play it in your head and make it sound just like it..thats how i learned and i have won a few contests as well as the Cabela's Youth duck calling contest. thats the cheapest way! or there are many instructional videos and cd's that come with calls or go to local outfitters and buy one. :beer:


----------



## qajaq59 (May 23, 2006)

The videos are good but after a short while you will want to talk to real ducks. Just grab a couple of decoys and find a quiet spot on a river or small lake and practice, practice.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

When i drive to fargo or Bismarck I practice mine while i am driving- boy do I get some weird looks


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I have yet to get the feeding call down


----------



## qajaq59 (May 23, 2006)

For the feeding call keep in mind that you should be talking like a real happy duck. I know that sounds silly but remember you are trying to sound like a duck and they have a mood in their language just like we do. If you simply make the correct noise, but it has no feeling, it wont work.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I began to call with Take em' 6 and their instuctional DVD. It is really good and you can learn to call in quite a few ducks. GOOD LUCK :beer:


----------



## GADuckWaxer (Aug 14, 2006)

* I get the same looks from other drivers at red lights and such when I blow my calls. They seem to look at me as if I am crazy. Practice and more practice and then more. RNT have a good instructional series out that is real good. :homer: *


----------



## GADuckWaxer (Aug 14, 2006)

GADuckWaxer said:


> * RNT have a good instructional series out that is real good. :homer: *


*what I meant to say was that RNT has a good instructional series out that will help make you become a quackdaddy..... 8) *


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Guys do not worry about the feeding chuckle. I do believe it was the Duck Commander who after demonstrating a very impressive chuckle then says' something to the effect.

*Now I will tell you when you should use this! That is never!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

For what it's worth,

The sounds you produce practicing in your bedroom or car are gonna sound like crap in the field.

Tunning your call in the summer is worthless for the fall...as the air densities change.

Tunning your call in Florida to hunt North Dakota....doesn't work.

I recommend simply going out hunting untrained and just talk to the birds in the same language and manner they talk to you.

This advice is from someone that is half deaf.....If I can't listen to them realtime while their working, I can't mimic their calls....


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Ron dont get me started on the Suck Commander. The feed call is produced by the drake mallard. They will do it in the air,on the water, and in the field. They do it very seldom while flying but I have heard it. It is most often heard while they are feeding on corn. It is not a long rolling chuckle that you hear in calling contests or on some tapes. It generally consists of 2 or 3 notes. They are 1 syllable notes that sound like this. Took Took Took or Took Took. I seldom use more than 3 notes . Do not use Took-ah that is the referance word for the contest version. 
I try very hard to not shoot hens,I never water swat,I dont bad mouth wardens, and I dont believe we should close refuges so I can shoot more ducks. Old Hunter


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Old Hunters you really are correct, but I think the point he was making is that most people do not know how and when to use it!! Machine gun style use is not what you here in the wild.

I would rather hunt with someone all things being equal who never did this than someone who constantly does this!

By the way, hail was very bad south and west of Dads!!!!!!!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I have had the feeder call work very well for me during past hunts. Its a great cherry to top your sundae when the ducks are about 50 yards and closing. If you ever go out to a pond or slough late at night or early in the morning and just listen for awhile, that's pretty much all you hear mixed in with a few quacks. But, to all his own. What works for me wont work for everybody.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

He's not saying the feeding chuckle does not work. He is simply saying that the 90 mph rolling chuckle you hear on the stage is not what you hear in the field.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Guys do not worry about the feeding chuckle. I do believe it was the Duck Commander who after demonstrating a very impressive chuckle then says' something to the effect.
> 
> *Now I will tell you when you should use this! That is never!!!!!!!!!!!*


then how come on some days, when nothing else is working, sometimes a real light, spaced out feeding chuckle seems to be the only thing that will work?
i'm not sure why he would say that, its a sound ducks make to let other ducks know that "this is my area" kind of like a canada murmuring (sp?), its a very effective call in my book. 
its kind of like how some people say real loud "competition" hail calls don't work, i've seen it work on enough occasions that its good to have in your arsenal, just don't do it once they're within 6-700 yards.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Ron knows very well the sounds of mallards. I know he listened to them every night from his bedroom window all his years of growing up. That brings up another question. If your 50 some years old and rooting in a stinky slough at 4:00 AM did you really grow up? I love being a kid.Back to calling. The machine gun feed call is not the right for the field. In reflecting I realized that I will say took maybe up to 4 or 5 times. more like 4. Ducks react to calling differently depending on where they are. Watch the guys hunting timber you will see 4 guys wailing away on their calls. If you do this in the Dakotas in the field or on a slough you will blow them out ! The only time mallards get very loud out here is when they land in a stageing slough in a field that they are going to feed in. If there is a slough in their desired field most of them will land in the slough in the dark and then hop into the field when they can see a little better. They can make a lot of talk in this situation. Even so you dont call like they do,again you will blow them out. I can blow "Be Kind to Your Fine Feathered Friends" better than anyone.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

like i said on another topic, i raise ducks (yes, mallards) and i hear them constantly. Old Hunter is absolutely correct about the feeder call, although i do hear them VERY quitely murmuring while they browse around and feed. when they get excited its either in the water or when they first arive in a new spot.( or when i scare the crap out of them!) They will get really excited when a large group of ducks is a approaching their spot, but not really loud. Keep things smooth when your hunting fields like old hunter said.


----------

